# Probleme Imagemagick ou librairie GD - Serveur dédié Gentoo

## Sixangel

Bonjour,

J'ai récemment loué un serveur dédié installé en gentoo 64 bit avec une release O**

Mon problème suite a cela, je ne peux uploader des images en utilisant la librairie GD 2 je me retrouve avec une page blanche ( pas de miniature créée)

J'ai donc installé imagemagik, mais il ne me créé pas non plus les miniatures, il me laisse les images en tailles normal et la pas d'erreur.

JE vois dans mon phpinfo que le jpg n'apparait pasdans la liste des extensions.

Que dois-je faire svp ?

Y a t-il des choses a changer dans mon php.ini ?

Desole mais je fais mes debut en gentoo et je n'ai jamais rencontré ce type de problème en redhat 7.2 pourtant j'utilise exactement le meme cms.

Merci d'avance a tous

Sixpack

----------

## Biloute

La première chose qui me viens à l'esprit serait un petit

```
# revdep-rebuild
```

----------

## Pixys

que renvoie un emerge -pv php ?

Éventuellement compare le php.ini de la Gentoo avec celui de la RedHat

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

ajoute le USE "jpeg"  dans /etc/make.conf, puis fais "emerge -DuNav world".

----------

